
A curated list of fundraising Asian startups - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/list-asian-startups-fundraising
======
a_c
From a quick glance, seems most of the startups are from singapore Not sure if
it is because of the author is from singapore or if singapore is actually more
vibrant in the startup scene

------
dmritard96
This is illegal for US (private) companies to do right? Sometimes I wonder why
it is illegal to tell the world you are fundraising but having a casual
conversation about it with someone is fine. Such a bizarre world where you
can’t really solicit your company as a product but you can solicit your
company’s product.

~~~
chatmasta
What? It’s definitely not illegal to advertise that you are looking for
investment. How else would a startup find investors...?

Maybe you’re referring to raising money from non-accredited investors. For the
time being, AFAIK that’s still not allowed. There was some movement on this in
the crowdfunding for equity space, but not sure what the current status is. It
seems everyone has gotten too distracted by cryptos and ICOs to care.

------
gone35
So many mentions of "AI" and "blockchain"; sometimes even in the same
phrase... Not a good sign IMO.

~~~
sho
Tell me about it:

> Harnessing on Artificial Intelligence, Blockchain & trustless Smart
> Contracts, Viola.AI sets to revolutionize the dating and relationship space
> in the world

It almost reads like a parody. What _on earth_ do blockchains have to do with
dating?

------
stag1e
This is nice, glad to see that people in Asia aren't sleeping and are trying
to innovate!

------
raywu
Hey Willis! I'd love to be able to sort by region, round, fund raising amount,
etc.

